# Positive and negative imperative forms in Brazilian Portugue



## katerpudy

Oi a todos!
If "você" is the personal pronoun used for the 2nd person singular (as opposed to "tu"), which verb forms are employed for the imperative of the 2nd person singular?
So, how would you translate into Brazilian Portuguese sentences like these: -Open the window!-/-Don't open the window!-  or  -Answer my phone call!-/-Don't speak so quickly!-
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Macunaíma

Ah, the imperatives in Brazilian Portuguese! To learn how to use them as Brazilians do in informal spoken language, you have to forget the grammar you learn at school. Generally speaking, we stick to the imperative form of the 2nd person even if we use 'você' in the rest of our speech: abre a janela, atende a minha ligação, não fala tão rápido etc. When it comes to the negative imperative, we simplify it by just adding 'não' to the affirmative form: não abre a janela, não atende a minha ligação, não fala tão rápido. 

In formal and semi-formal speech we use the present subjunctive form by way of a third person imperative and the conjugation is the same both for the affirmative and the negative: abra a janela, não abra a janela; atenda a minha ligação, não atenda a minha ligação; fale mais devagar, não fale tão rápido.


----------



## nihilum

A maioria das formas é a mesma para o presente do indicativo da terceira pessoa e para o imperativo presente da segunda pessoa, mas tem verbos que tornam tais afirmações problemáticas: os imperativos _sê, há, está, diz(e), faz(e)_, etc., e os indicativos _é, há, está_. Ninguém usa elas para o imperativo, e muitos usam correntemente formas marcadas em _-je, -gue, -c_e.
Talvez tenhamos reinventado o optativo.


----------



## katerpudy

Por favor, poderia me dar alguns exemplos?


----------



## Istriano

no registro informal:

Na Bahia: _Não chore!; Seja mais feliz!; Se cuide!_ (não muito diferente da gramática oficial)

No Rio: _Não chora!; Seja mais feliz!; Te/se cuida!_ (uma salada verbal e pronominal)


----------



## katerpudy

nihilum said:


> A maioria das formas é a mesma para o presente do indicativo da terceira pessoa e para o imperativo presente da segunda pessoa, mas tem verbos que tornam tais afirmações problemáticas: os imperativos _sê, há, está, diz(e), faz(e)_, etc., e os indicativos _é, há, está_. Ninguém usa elas para o imperativo, e muitos usam correntemente formas marcadas em _-je, -gue, -c_e.
> Talvez tenhamos reinventado o optativo.



Could you please give me some examples!



Istriano said:


> no registro informal:
> 
> Na Bahia: _Não chore!; Seja mais feliz!; Se cuide!_ (não muito diferente da gramática oficial)
> 
> No Rio: _Não chora!; Seja mais feliz!; Te/se cuida!_ (uma salada verbal e pronominal)



Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> Na Bahia: _Não chore!; Seja mais feliz!; Se cuide!_ (não muito diferente da gramática oficial)



Which leads us to the problematic cases mentioned by Nihilum, like "esteje preso!" and "digue" (by Sinhozinho Malta ).


----------



## nihilum

Verbos flexionados em _-ja _(ou_ -ia_), _-ga__, _e_ -ça _também têm estas terminações:
_veja: __vê, veje_ / _creia: __crê, creie_ / _diga: __diz, digue_ / _peça: __pede, pece_ / e até mesmo _venha: __vem, venhe

_Notei que não digo _veem _para o plural de _vê_, nem _vede; _digo _vejam_. É mais fácil que prefira dizer _vejam_ ou _vejem _àquelas formas. 
Alguém diz "veem isso"?


----------



## celso8

Ai,  que confusão !


Imperativo é segunda pessoa (tu e vós) e  se forma  a partir da conjugação das segundas pessoas do presente do  indicativo sem o s.






PessoaPresente do IndImperativo2a.do singTu falasfala2a.do pluralVos falaisfalai










Alguns gramáticos rezam que a 1a. pessoa do plural, nós, e o pronome de tratamento *você* também possuem formas no Imperativo. *Discordo deles*.

O  problema é que há um* conflito entre a semântica e morfologia do pronome  de tratamento você*; como *você* porta o significado de segunda pessoa  (tu) deveríamos usar o mesmo imperativo que usamos para tu, não é mesmo ?  Mas como *você *tem a forma de terceira pessoa (ele- que  não possui imperativo) o que fazer ?  Lançamos mão do subjuntivo.  Por quê será ? Porquê o subjuntivo expressa  o desejo, a expectativa de  que o enunciado seja realizado, e nem soa tao forte,e as vezes rude,  como o imperativo.








Presente do IndicativoPresente do subjuntivoImperativo3a. pess. do sing
 Voce falaQuero que você fale
Ordeno que você fale
Espero que você falefale3a.pess. do plural
Vocês falamQuero que vocês falem
Ordeno que vocês falem
Espero que vocês falemfalem




*Vêem isso*  é 3a. pessoa. Como disse antes, não há imperativo para terceira pessoa !!!

*Veja isso* é a utilização do subjuntivo para dar uma ordem, um comando para a 3a. pessoa do singular (você)

*Vejam isso* é a utilização do subjuntivo para dar uma ordem, um comando para a 3a. pessoa do plural (vocês)

*Vê isso* é imperativo. (2a.pessoa do presente do indicativo sem o s)

*Veje isso  *???? é corrupção de Veja isso. *Evite a todo custo !!!
*


Essas variações veie, creie, digue, venhe etc. não existem.  São agramaticais. *Devem ser evitadas a todo custo!!! *


Se nós é 1a. pessoa e inclui quem fala, como dar uma ordem para si mesmo ? Mais um caso para o presente do subjuntivo.



Presente do Indicativo
Subjuntivo
Imperativo
Nós falamos
Espero que falemos
falemos









Resumo.


Como dar ordem ou comando ?




1. O imperativo só existe para as 2as. pessoas , singular e plural, e se formam a partir da conjugação do presente do indicativo sem o s.

2. Para a 1a. pessoa do plural, nós, usamos a conjugação da 1a. pessoa do plural do presente do subjuntivo.

3. Para o pronome de tratamento você (s) usamos a conjugação da 3a. pessoa do singular do presente do subjuntivo.


----------



## Denis555

I see imperatives in_ Brazilian Portuguese_ like this:

With imperatives, there are still 2 forms: tu-forms and você-forms. Who says "tu" has died in Brazil?? A lot a Brazilians use "tu" regularly (like me). It is simply a bit different from "tu" used in Portugal. And basically all Brazilians still use other forms related to "tu", as well: teu, te, ti.


Going back to imperatives.

*Imperatives singular positive:*
Tu-forms are among friends and and você-forms are general or of respect (because they can be interpreted as forms for "o senhor", "a senhora", etc.)
Você/o senhor-forms:  
-Fale, por favor!
-Sente-se aqui!
-Faça o que você quiser!

Tu -forms:
-Diz aí!
-Cala a boca!
-Vai lá falar com ela!
-Vem ver o jogo amanhã com a gente!

You can find these forms in any grammar with *verb conjugation for imperatives*. Here online: http://www.conjugador.com.br/
As pointed out earlier by our friends here. There might be some exceptions: "Seja" is the only normally used form for both "tu" and "você/o senhor", or there might be some corruptions of the main form: seje, digue, veje. But *by no means* it is a widespread phenomenon. It's on the fringe. Nothing to be worried about.

*Imperatives singular negative:*
Just add "não" to tu-forms and você/o senhor-forms:

-Não me diga que você faltou à escola de novo!  (você)
-Não insista! (você)

-Não diz nada pra ela! (tu)
-Não grita que eu não sou surdo! (tu)

OBS.: The (prescriptive) grammar has other forms for "tu negatives":
-Não digas nada pra ela!
-Não grites que eu não sou surdo! [But these forms with an "s" are hardly used in spoken language]


*Imperatives plurals:*

*Only one conjugation is used* for all formal and informal situations:  the vocês-forms 
-Vejam que é fácil, senhores!
-Fiquem calados, meninos!

For negatives, add "não" to these forms:
-Não entrem sem me avisar!
-Não me entendam mal!
-Não discutam com o seu pai, é hora de ir pra cama!


Imperatives (positive and negative) for "vós" can be found ONLY in poetic or biblical language:
Rogai por nós, pecadores [Hail Mary in Portuguese, here "vós" is oddly enough used for one person only]



*Imperatives for "nós":*
They are not used normally in spoken language. 

With the exception of a few forms: 
-Sejamos justos, ele foi melhor.
-Vejamos o que diz o público.
-Vamos pra casa! (Especially this one) 
 etc

With this last form "vamos" we make "compounds"
we normally use the "vamos"-form together with the infinitives to make imperatives :

*Vamos falar* mais tarde sobre isso [=*Falemos* *mais tarde sobre isso] *hardly used in spoken language.

It can be rendered in English as "let's [infinitive]".


*Other ways of expressing imperatives:*

Especially in written language, we can use *infinitives to play the role of imperatives*:
Por favor, ver a bula.
Não pisar na grama.
Consumir preferencialmente antes de...

We can also make use of a *question to imply an imperative*:
-Você poderia fechar a janela? [= -Por favor, feche a janela.]


----------



## katerpudy

Denis555 said:


> I see imperatives in_ Brazilian Portuguese_ like this:
> 
> With imperatives, there are still 2 forms: tu-forms and você-forms. Who says "tu" has died in Brazil?? A lot a Brazilians use "tu" regularly (like me). It is simply a bit different from "tu" used in Portugal. And basically all Brazilians still use other forms related to "tu", as well: teu, te, ti.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your very elaborated explanation!!!
> 
> 
> Going back to imperatives.
> 
> *Imperatives singular positive:*
> Tu-forms are among friends and and você-forms are general or of respect (because they can be interpreted as forms for "o senhor", "a senhora", etc.)
> Você/o senhor-forms:
> -Fale, por favor!
> -Sente-se aqui!
> -Faça o que você quiser!
> 
> Tu -forms:
> -Diz aí!
> -Cala a boca!
> -Vai lá falar com ela!
> -Vem ver o jogo amanhã com a gente!
> 
> You can find these forms in any grammar with *verb conjugation for imperatives*. Here online: http://www.conjugador.com.br/
> As pointed out earlier by our friends here. There might be some exceptions: "Seja" is the only normally used form for both "tu" and "você/o senhor", or there might be some corruptions of the main form: seje, digue, veje. But *by no means* it is a widespread phenomenon. It's on the fringe. Nothing to be worried about.
> 
> *Imperatives singular negative:*
> Just add "não" to tu-forms and você/o senhor-forms:
> 
> -Não me diga que você faltou à escola de novo!  (você)
> -Não insista! (você)
> 
> -Não diz nada pra ela! (tu)
> -Não grita que eu não sou surdo! (tu)
> 
> OBS.: The (prescriptive) grammar has other forms for "tu negatives":
> -Não digas nada pra ela!
> -Não grites que eu não sou surdo! [But these forms with an "s" are hardly used in spoken language]
> 
> 
> *Imperatives plurals:*
> 
> *Only one conjugation is used* for all formal and informal situations:  the vocês-forms
> -Vejam que é fácil, senhores!
> -Fiquem calados, meninos!
> 
> For negatives, add "não" to these forms:
> -Não entrem sem me avisar!
> -Não me entendam mal!
> -Não discutam com o seu pai, é hora de ir pra cama!
> 
> 
> Imperatives (positive and negative) for "vós" can be found ONLY in poetic or biblical language:
> Rogai por nós, pecadores [Hail Mary in Portuguese, here "vós" is oddly enough used for one person only]
> 
> 
> 
> *Imperatives for "nós":*
> They are not used normally in spoken language.
> 
> With the exception of a few forms:
> -Sejamos justos, ele foi melhor.
> -Vejamos o que diz o público.
> -Vamos pra casa! (Especially this one)
> etc
> 
> With this last form "vamos" we make "compounds"
> we normally use the "vamos"-form together with the infinitives to make imperatives :
> 
> *Vamos falar* mais tarde sobre isso [=*Falemos* *mais tarde sobre isso] *hardly used in spoken language.
> 
> It can be rendered in English as "let's [infinitive]".


----------



## katerpudy

celso8 said:


> Ai,  que confusão !
> 
> 
> Imperativo é segunda pessoa (tu e vós) e  se forma  a partir da conjugação das segundas pessoas do presente do  indicativo sem o s.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PessoaPresente do IndImperativo2a.do singTu falasfala2a.do pluralVos falaisfalai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguns gramáticos rezam que a 1a. pessoa do plural, nós, e o pronome de tratamento *você* também possuem formas no Imperativo. *Discordo deles*.
> 
> O  problema é que há um* conflito entre a semântica e morfologia do pronome  de tratamento você*; como *você* porta o significado de segunda pessoa  (tu) deveríamos usar o mesmo imperativo que usamos para tu, não é mesmo ?  Mas como *você *tem a forma de terceira pessoa (ele- que  não possui imperativo) o que fazer ?  Lançamos mão do subjuntivo.  Por quê será ? Porquê o subjuntivo expressa  o desejo, a expectativa de  que o enunciado seja realizado, e nem soa tao forte,e as vezes rude,  como o imperativo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presente do IndicativoPresente do subjuntivoImperativo3a. pess. do sing
> Voce falaQuero que você fale
> Ordeno que você fale
> Espero que você falefale3a.pess. do plural
> Vocês falamQuero que vocês falem
> Ordeno que vocês falem
> Espero que vocês falemfalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vêem isso*  é 3a. pessoa. Como disse antes, não há imperativo para terceira pessoa !!!
> 
> *Veja isso* é a utilização do subjuntivo para dar uma ordem, um comando para a 3a. pessoa do singular (você)
> 
> *Vejam isso* é a utilização do subjuntivo para dar uma ordem, um comando para a 3a. pessoa do plural (vocês)
> 
> *Vê isso* é imperativo. (2a.pessoa do presente do indicativo sem o s)
> 
> *Veje isso  *???? é corrupção de Veja isso. *Evite a todo custo !!!
> *
> 
> 
> Essas variações veie, creie, digue, venhe etc. não existem.  São agramaticais. *Devem ser evitadas a todo custo!!! *
> 
> 
> Se nós é 1a. pessoa e inclui quem fala, como dar uma ordem para si mesmo ? Mais um caso para o presente do subjuntivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Presente do IndicativoSubjuntivoImperativoNós falamosEspero que falemosfalemos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resumo.
> 
> 
> Como dar ordem ou comando ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. O imperativo só existe para as 2as. pessoas , singular e plural, e se formam a partir da conjugação do presente do indicativo sem o s.
> 
> 2. Para a 1a. pessoa do plural, nós, usamos a conjugação da 1a. pessoa do plural do presente do subjuntivo.
> 
> 3. Para o pronome de tratamento você (s) usamos a conjugação da 3a. pessoa do singular do presente do subjuntivo.


----------



## Istriano

Eu não interpreto VEM, NÃO ME DIZ como o imperativo do tu, mas como o INDICATIVO de você

Me ajuda! / Me ajude!
Quero que você me ajuda! (S. Paulo) / Quero que você me ajude!
ajuda = indicativo
ajude = subjuntivo

Não me diz!= indicativo
Não me diga! = subjuntivo

Me dão licença aí!? = indicativo
Me dêem licença aí! = subjuntivo


----------



## Tupinambá

celso8 said:


> 1. O imperativo só existe para as 2as. pessoas , singular e plural, e se formam a partir da conjugação do presente do indicativo sem o s.


Ressalva: é preciso trocar *-ns* por *-m* nalguns casos.

ter
indicativo: tu tens 
imperativo: tem

vir
indicativo: tu vens
imperativo: vem


----------



## Istriano

Só no Brasil ainda se ensinam imperativos como _faze _ou _dize_,
em Portugal já era...


----------



## celso8

Istriano said:


> Eu não interpreto VEM, NÃO ME DIZ como o imperativo do tu, mas como o INDICATIVO de você.
> 
> Você está correto. Essas formas são análogas. Mas é necessário usá-las corretamente: o modo indicativo expressa uma verdade, o Imperativo uma ordem., portanto:
> 
> Você vem todos os dias à escola. (3a.pess. do sing do pres. do ind., uma verdade).
> 
> Vem comigo ! (Imperativo, 2a pessoa do singular sem o s, uma ordem, um comando).
> 
> Me ajuda! / Me ajude!
> Quero que você me ajuda! (S. Paulo) / Quero que você me ajude!
> 
> Errado. Quero que exige o subjuntivo.
> 
> ajuda = indicativo (Imperativo da 2a. pessoa do sing= 2 pes. do sing. do pres. do ind. sem o s e forma análoga à da 3a. pess. do sing do pres. do ind.)
> 
> ajude = subjuntivo (3a. pessoa do sing. do presente do subjuntivo)
> 
> Não me diz!= indicativo ( Imperativo da 2a. pessoa do sing= 2a.pes. do pres. do indicativo sem o s, para vários verbos alguns ajustes são necessários e forma análoga à da 3a. pes. do sing. do pres. do ind.).
> 
> Não me diga! = subjuntivo (3a. pessoa do sing. do presente do Subjuntivo)
> 
> Me dão licença aí!?
> 
> Errado.  Não há imperativo para a 3a. pessoa, para pedir algo para a 3a. pessoa é obrigatório o subjuntivo.
> 
> Me dêem licença aí! = subjuntivo


----------



## celso8

Istriano said:


> Só no Brasil ainda se ensinam imperativos como _faze _ou _dize_,
> em Portugal já era...



Nunca ouvi nem li essas formas. Alguns verbos requerem ajustes no processo de formação. As formas usadas no Brasil são faz e diz.


----------



## celso8

Tupinambá said:


> Ressalva: é preciso trocar *-ns* por *-m* nalguns casos.
> 
> ter
> indicativo: tu tens
> imperativo: tem
> 
> vir
> indicativo: tu vens
> imperativo: vem





Isso mesmo. Obrigado por lembrar.


----------



## Istriano

celso8 said:


> Errado.  Não há imperativo para a 3a. pessoa, para pedir algo para a 3a. pessoa é obrigatório o subjuntivo.



Deixe de falar mentira!

Para pedir/mandar/proibir pode se usar:


indicativo: _O senhor vai em frente, atravessa esta avenida e depois vira à esquerda._ (fonte: http://repositorioaberto.uab.pt/bitstream/10400.2/1351/2/ANEXOS.pdf )
gerúndio: _Não quero você fumando aqui em casa.  _
infinitivo_: Favor ligar mais tarde. _
futuro:_ Vocês ficarão em casa! Não sairão! _


----------



## nihilum

Celso8,


Mais cuidado com as palavras empregadas. Os problemas expostos são do português brasileiro, entre os seus dialetos.

 Obviamente _fala_ corresponde à forma do indicativo e _fale_ à do subjuntivo, mas ambas são empregadas para o imperativo (para dar ordens). _Ver_ é apenas mais um verbo que faz com que estas afirmações sejam problemáticas: "os brasileiros... "usam as formas do imperativo da segunda pessoa", ou: "usam as formas do indicativo da terceira pessoa". Você nos pôs mais uma pérola: "usam as formas do subjuntivo da terceira pessoa".

Em _"Essas variações ve*j*e, creie, digue, venhe etc. não existem. São agramaticais. Devem ser evitadas a todo custo!!!", _quem nega as variantes chamando elas de *agramaticais* e de *corrupções* é você, que isto seja claro. Por que não nega a existência das pessoas que usam essas formas? Talvez devamos evitar elas a todo custo. 


Veja com seus próprios olhos:


_Imperativo no português brasileiro (troca superficial de -a/-e)
_
Fala, falam = indicativo
Fale, falem = imperativo e subjuntivo

_Mas usamos para dar ordens, não para fazer indicações_

Fala, falam = imperativo


_Imperativo com os verbos ser, haver, estar, dizer, fazer, etc.; ver.

_É, são = indicativo
Seja, sejam = imperativo e subjuntivo

Está, estão = indicativo
Esteja, estejam = imperativo e subjuntivo

Diz, dizem = indicativo
Diga, digam = imperativo e subjuntivo

Vê, veem = indicativo
Veja, vejam = imperativo e subjuntivo

_Mas

_Seja, sejam; ou seje, sejem = imperativo
&
Esteja, estejam; ou esteje, estejem = imperativo
_Têm formas padrões ou variantes em -je

_Diz, dizem; ou digue, diguem = imperativo
_Tem formas do indicativo ou variante em -gue
_
Vê, vejam (mas não veem?); ou veje, vejem = imperativo
_Tem formas do indicativo e do imperativo ou variante em -je
_
Não usamos, para ordenar, as formas correspondentes às do indicativo "é, está, há" como usamos "diz, faz, vê", ou "fala"; nem usamos as correspondentes às do imperativo "sê, está, há" como usamos "diz, faz, vê". As formas correspondem, uma ou outra conjugação não são empregadas. A discussão seria esta, e tem pouco a ver com as formas padrões correspondentes às do subjuntivo (como o caso de ver: _vê isso_, "mas não" _veem isso: vejam isso, ou vejem_). A confusão é toda sua.


----------



## Istriano

_vê se me liga_

No Brasil soa muito melhor do que: _Veja se me liga_ (raro) ou _Vê se me ligas (_dialetal, usado em São Luís e em Florianópolis).


----------



## celso8

nihilum said:


> Celso8,
> 
> 
> Mais cuidado com as palavras empregadas. Os problemas expostos são do português brasileiro, entre os seus dialetos.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviamente _fala_ corresponde à forma do indicativo  _e fale _à do subjuntivo, mas ambas são empregadas para o imperativo (para dar ordens).
> 
> 
> 
> [Está errado: a palavra fala quando usada para dar ordem é imperativo, originada da 2a. pessoa do singular do presente do indicativo  (tu falas )sem o s]
> 
> 
> _Ver_ é apenas mais um verbo que faz com que estas afirmações sejam problemáticas:
> 
> ????? "os brasileiros... "???? Todos os falantes de português usam as formas do imperativo da segunda pessoa" ???????,(só existe o imperativo para a segunda pessoa ) ou: "usam as formas do indicativo da terceira pessoa". ????? ( o indicativo não serve para dar ordens).
> 
> Você nos pôs mais uma pérola: "usam as formas do subjuntivo da terceira pessoa". Todos usamos os verbos conjugados na terceira pessoa do singular do presente do subjuntivo para dar uma ordem quando usamos o pronome de tratamento você e do plural quando usamos vocês.
> 
> Em _"Essas variações ve*j*e, creie, digue, venhe etc. não existem. São agramaticais. Devem ser evitadas a todo custo!!!", _quem nega as variantes chamando elas de *agramaticais* e de *corrupções* é você, que isto seja claro. Por que não nega a existência das pessoas que usam essas formas? Talvez devamos evitar elas a todo custo.
> 
> Está bem claro que se trata da minha opinião, destacado em vermelho no meu texto original.  Ser agramatical é uma constatação de tudo que não está na gramática e as corrupções do subjuntivo com final em e vêm da conjugação por comparação com os verbos da primeira conjugação (terminados em ar no infinitivo) que tem no subjuntivo  a vogal temática transformada em e. É a tentativa de facilitar que induz ao erro. Mais abaixo você trata desse assunto achando que é uma troca superficial de imperativo. As desinências do presente do subjuntivo para os verbos da 1a conjugação são:
> 
> cant ar : cant e / cant es / cant e / cant emos / cant ais / cant em/
> 
> 
> e para os verbos das 2a e 3a conjugações:
> 
> v er : vej a / vej as/ vej a / vej amos / vaj ais / vej am/
> 
> 
> part ir: part a/ part as / part a / part amos / part ais / part am
> 
> 
> É muito mais fácil conjugar todos os verbos como se fossem da 1a. conjugação. Assim como fazem os franceses, só diferenciado os verbos irregulares.
> E há os que o fazem em português também. Mas essa é uma das maneiras que os artistas usam para satirizar as pessoas através de personagens bufos e ignorantes na tv brasileira.
> 
> 
> Mas já que o assunto é imperativo...
> 
> 
> Veja com seus próprios olhos:
> 
> 
> _?????? Imperativo no português brasileiro (troca superficial de -a/-e) ??????? _Isso ocorre na formação do subjuntivo: de A para E e de E e I para A. Vê mais acima.
> Fala, falam = indicativo  (indicativo não serve para dar ordem)
> Fale, falem = imperativo e subjuntivo (tudo subjuntivo nessa linha )
> 
> _Mas usamos para dar ordens, não para fazer indicações_
> 
> Fala, falam = imperativo (falam é 3a. pessoa do plural  do presente do indicativo e não serve para dar ordem = Eles falam.)
> 
> 
> _Imperativo com os verbos ser, haver, estar, dizer, fazer, etc.; ver.
> 
> _É, são = indicativo ( e como tal não servem para dar ordem )
> Seja, sejam = imperativo e subjuntivo [as formas do imperativo são sê (tu) e sede (vós) ]
> 
> Está, estão = indicativo (e como tal não servem para dar ordem,  se bem que a forma está é também imperativo e nessa classificação estaria correta)
> Esteja, estejam = imperativoe subjuntivo [ as formas do imperativo são está (tu) e estai (vós)]
> 
> Diz, dizem = indicativo ( e como tal não servem para dar ordem)
> Diga, digam = imperativo e subjuntivo [ as formas do imperativo são dize (tu) e dizei (vós)]
> 
> Vê, veem = indicativo (e como tal não servem para dar ordem , se bem que vê é também forma do imperativo e nessa classificação estaria correta)
> Veja, vejam = imperativo e subjuntivo [ as formas do imperativo são vê (tu) e vede (vós) ]
> 
> _Mas
> 
> _Seja, sejam; ou seje, sejem = imperativo   ??????  Seja e sejam são formas do subjuntivo . "seje , sejem" não existem .
> &
> Esteja, estejam; ou esteje, estejem = imperativo Esteja e estejam são formas do subjuntivo. Esteje, estejem não existem.
> _Têm formas padrões ou variantes em -je
> 
> _Diz, dizem; ou digue, diguem = imperativo Diz e dizem são formas do presente do ind. não servem para dar ordem. digue e diguem nao existem.
> _Tem formas do indicativo ou variante em -gue
> _
> Vê, vejam (mas não veem?); ou veje, vejem = imperativo O imperativo é vê (tu) e vede (vós). esquece o resto.
> _Tem formas do indicativo e do imperativo ou variante em -je
> _
> Não usamos, para ordenar, as formas correspondentes às do indicativo "é, está, há" como usamos "diz, faz, vê", ou "fala"; nem usamos as correspondentes às do imperativo "sê, está, há" como usamos "diz, faz, vê". As formas correspondem, uma ou outra conjugação não são empregadas. A discussão seria esta, e tem pouco a ver com as formas padrões correspondentes às do subjuntivo (como o caso de ver: _vê isso_, "mas não" _veem isso: vejam isso, ou vejem_). A confusão é toda sua.
Click to expand...


Não queiria entrar em formas irregulares. Quem conseguir entender essa parte e colocar tudo isso em uso já vai ter dado um grande passo.


  As confusões, as pessoas as fazem. Na minha cabeça está tudo muito claro e pensei que estaria deitando um  pouco de luz e  ajudando a resolver dúvidas, mas me parece que não fui  esclarecedor.





.


----------



## nihilum

Se usamos as formas do imperativo da segunda pessoa, por que não as usamos para _vocês_? Se você está certo, não diríamos "_fala ou morre!_, e _falai ou morrei!_"? Por que dizemos "_falam ou morrem!_"? As formas correspondentes às do indicativo servem ou não para dar ordens? "Pedem isso, fazem aquilo" não entram em suas teses? Há um ponto cego aí...


----------



## celso8

nihilum said:


> Se usamos as formas do imperativo da segunda pessoa, por que não as usamos para _vocês_? Se você está certo, não diríamos "_fala ou morre!_, e _falai ou morrei!_"? Por que dizemos "_falam ou morrem!_"? As formas correspondentes às do indicativo servem ou não para dar ordens? "Pedem isso, fazem aquilo" não entram em suas teses? Há um ponto cego aí...





Caro amigo, 


Você, na sua forma é  terceira pessoa e  mesmo significando o mesmo que tu (2a. pessoa) é o equivalente a ele, ela. Não dá prá dar ordem para a pessoa de quem se fala, somente com quem se fala. 

Fala, morre e falai morrei são as formas corretas do imperativo.


Pedem isso, fazem aquilo são formas da 3a. pessoa do presente do indicativo e não expressam ordem.São frases declarativas. Este é o caso em que lançamos mão do presente do subjuntivo. O correto é Peçam isso, Façam aquilo.


É comum misturar você com tu em línguagem oral no Brasil. Mas eu não aconselharia registrar essa mistura em linguagem escrita.

A propósito, você é falante nativo de Português ?


----------



## anaczz

Realmente, que grande confusão.
Essa história de só haver imperativo para as segundas pessoas é absoluta novidade para mim! E não concordo, por me parecer uma complicação desnecessária.
No tempo em que aprendi (há muito tempo atrás!) ensinavam que a formação do imperativo é assim:
As segundas pessoas derivam do presente do indicativo, sem o "s" final e as demais (exceto a 1ª do singular, que não existe), são idênticas ao presente do subjuntivo.
Quer queira, quer não, essas formas existem e são usadas com as mesmas funções: dar uma ordem, indicar o que se deve fazer, etc.
Pode não fazer sentido o imperativo para ele/ela/eles/elas, mas faz todo o sentido para você/vocês e faz também todo o sentido para nós.
Então para que complicar? 
O imperativo existe para todas as pessoas, menos a 1ª do singular; deriva diretamente do presente do indicativo para as segundas pessoas e para as demais, deriva do presente do subjuntivo (que por sua vez deriva da 1ª pessoa do presente do indicativo).
Ou então podemos dizer também que não existe imperativo negativo, uma vez que ele é idêntico ao presente do subjuntivo para todas as pessoas...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Este fio tá certo (imperativo afirmativo e negativo)?
http://conjpt.cactus2000.de/showverb.fr.php?verb=comprar


----------



## katerpudy

I think you are completely right!


----------



## nihilum

celso8 said:


> Pedem isso, fazem aquilo são formas da 3a. pessoa do presente do indicativo e não expressam ordem. São frases declarativas. Este é o caso em que lançamos mão do presente do subjuntivo. O correto é Peçam isso, Façam aquilo.



Então para você não é possível nem gramatical dizer "por favor, me dão um cigarro?" Os falantes só dizem "dá/dê/dêem"? No google há aproximadamente 704.000 resultados para "por favor, me dão" e 358.000 resultados para "por favor, me deem".


----------



## Denis555

Gente, eu acho que a gente está se pendendo em alguma parte por aqui.
Gostaria de mostrar dois pontos que para mim são importantes:

*1)* Português tem tempos (modos) derivados e primitivos. Ou seja, a formação do imperativo vem de alguma outra forma existente, usamos (ou não) alguma alteração para formá-lo. Para complicar, essas formas às vezes se repetem: 
*Fecha a janela e vai dormir!* (imperativo de "tu" ou imperativo "entre amigos ou informal") e
 [você sempre] *Fecha a janela e vai dormir* [quando ele chega] (presente do indicativo)
Só o contexto pode deixar claro. Outro exemplo:
*Nós bebemos muito* [sempre] (presente do indicativo)
*Nós bebemos muito* [ontem] (pretérito perfeito do indicativo)

O ideal seria ter uma única forma para cada tempo e modo... Mas não é bem assim. 

*2) *No português há inúmeras maneiras de mandar alguém fazer alguma coisa como mostrou o Istriano. Mas isso não implica dizer que tudo isso é imperativo. Na frase "por favor, me dão um cigarro?" que é muito comum no Brasil, isso *não é um imperativo*! 
Para testar, tente dar ordens a várias pessoas usando apenas "dão". Não funciona! 
Então, não podemos confundir se vemos uma forma do indicativo sendo usada numa pergunta "por favor, me dão um cigarro?" ou até mesmo em frases "sugestivas" do tipo:
[Ensinando o caminho a alguém] Você *vai* por aqui e *vira* à direita depois do sinal. (Isso *não é imperativo*! Embora pareça )

O fato de você conseguir que alguém faça alguma coisa não constitui um imperativo! 
Se fosse assim, até mesmo um treisoitão seria um imperativo (Bom, teoricamente não é, infelizmente a bandidagem acha que sim! ).


----------



## nihilum

Denis555 said:


> *Fecha a janela e vai dormir!* (imperativo de "tu" ou imperativo "entre amigos ou informal") e
> [você sempre] *Fecha a janela e vai dormir* [quando ele chega] (presente do indicativo)



Há dois impasses para a tese do tuteio: o imperativo negativo e o imperativo plural. Dizemos "fecha a janela e vai dormir", mas não dizemos "não feches a janela e vás dormir". E também diríamos, por mais anfibológico que fosse, "fecham e vão". A mim o paradigma do imperativo está formado regularmente a partir do indicativo. A diferença é que já não tem marca para perder (o -_t _da terceira pessoa, como para o -_s _da segunda).


----------



## Denis555

"fecham e vão"
"Vão" é o imperativo normal de ir. O que confunde é que também se escreve assim a forma do indicativo. Mas são duas coisas diferentes. É o ponto *1)* que eu falei.
"Fecham" nunca usei. Tem alguém aqui que usa como imperativo?!? Eu só usaria: fechem. 
Fechem/tranquem a porta antes de irem embora.


----------



## nihilum

Denis555 said:


> "Vão" é o imperativo normal de ir. O que confunde é que também se escreve assim a forma do indicativo. Mas são duas coisas diferentes. É o ponto *1)* que eu falei.


Não naquela frase.


Denis555 said:


> "Fecham" nunca usei. Tem alguém aqui que usa como imperativo?!? Eu só usaria: fechem.
> Fechem/tranquem a porta antes de irem embora.


Talvez você esteja mais habituado a estes verbos: acham, chamam, lancham.


----------



## machadinho

É preciso manter um mínimo de contraste com o indicativo às vezes:

*Fechem* as portas que vocês nunca *fecham*.
*Dê* mais dinheiro do que você *dá*.


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> É preciso manter um mínimo de contraste com o indicativo às vezes:
> 
> *Fechem* as portas que vocês nunca *fecham*.
> *Dê* mais dinheiro do que você *dá*.



Sim, é verdade. E, além disso, com alguns verbos, como ser e estar, jamais se usam as formas da segunda pessoa. Deve haver outros que eu não lembro agora (é bem verdade que não estou me esforçando). 

A coisa toda é uma barafunda.


----------

